# [SOLVED] BSOD - memory_management



## Sorryboss (Jan 29, 2010)

· OS - Vista/ Windows 7
· x86
· Age of system ~2 years, but RAM, Gfx card and Powersupply are brand new
· Age of OS installation ~3 months
· CPU unsure
· Video Card ATI Radeon 4850
· MotherBoard Not sure
· Power Supply - No name brand, 550 watts

Hi!
Im getting several different BSODs, the most common being memory_management - ive been told this is probably caused by faulty RAM, so i bought new RAM and am still getting the errors - the other BSODs vary, IRQL_not_found por something like that, and sometimes it has no error posted at all  

I've been trying to fix this problem pretty much since i installed my graphics card, there are alot of errors that come with ATI cards, but none of the support forums helped a bit on the ATI site. I tihnk my drivers from my old card are conflicting somehow, even though i manually uninstalled them, and ran Driver Cleaner Pro in safe mode...any ideas? Thanks in advance <3

ps; followed the instructions http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html from this link (NFI how to condense a link into a single word D, attachment is the .zip folder instructed to attach, except its a rar because i dont have winzip


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD - memory_management*

Hi - 

The 35 dumps have many different bugchecks that point to PDE/PTEs (page file) or to RAM. I noticed that you ran chkdsk w/o incident and have probably have run a memory test as well.

This 2005 Asus mobo driver for the PC Probe II is most capable of creating the chaos found within your system files. I have seen it too many times before -

```
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
```
Asus driver updates --> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Update it & see if BSODs persist.

A curiosity Q, please --> You installed Windows 7 on 5 Oct 2009 and had no BSODs until 10 January 2010. I don't see anything in the logs that tells me what happened. Did you update Asus mobo drivers before the crashes? ASACPI.sys has caused BSODs in Windows 7 x64 systems for the last year now and I don't see how you could have stayed up and running for 3 months if the ASACPI driver has been installed the whole time. Thanks.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

Windows 7 x64 - BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 21:31:24.287 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:05.051
BugCheck 1A, {403, fffff6800000a108, e2d0000051c20867, fffff68000041140}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+31f72 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_403
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 21:29:26.584 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:46.472
BugCheck DE, {2, fffff8a00799f7a8, fffff6fc5003cc61, 593cc8c0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2d2e0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xDE
PROCESS_NAME:  msfeedssync.ex
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 18:06:28.735 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:50.624
BugCheck 1A, {41201, fffff683ff77d0a8, 5ca0000054bf2025, fffffa800417e710}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+13bf2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41201
PROCESS_NAME:  wmpnetwk.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 18:04:37.973 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:41.862
BugCheck 4E, {2, 508cd, 7ffaf, 1}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+8e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_2
PROCESS_NAME:  CCC.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 04:51:22.027 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:00.916
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, fffff80002e965e3}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!SeAccessCheckWithHint+353 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  reader_sl.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 20:42:54.585 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:40.473
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff880024cd5e8, fffff880024cce40, fffff880012ca173}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsFcbTableCompare+3 )
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 26 00:06:42.447 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:32.335
BugCheck 1A, {61940, 27bc000, 924000004f428886, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1fda3 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_61940
PROCESS_NAME:  CCC.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 26 00:03:05.748 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:38.512
BugCheck 50, {ffffffffffffffc1, 1, fffff80002e9c64c, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!PoIdle+14c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 24 21:58:04.820 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:33:20.735
BugCheck 1A, {41287, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42c75 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287
PROCESS_NAME:  NetMeter.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 23 05:33:59.456 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:03.345
BugCheck 19, {3, fffffa8001837b60, fffffa8001836b60, fffffa8001837b60}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExFreePool+536 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3
PROCESS_NAME:  CCC.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 23 05:32:14.350 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:50.114
BugCheck A, {1, 2, 0, fffff80002ed8f9f}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!SetWakeBit+f8 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 23 03:59:43.742 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:37.630
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 1c17, 1c190000302e}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29fd7 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Jan 22 17:35:11.980 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:47.868
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88002f9d828, fffff88002f9d080, fffff80002faa0f3}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsCommonClose+4b0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Jan 22 02:47:32.502 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:58.391
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002eac7bd, fffff880062055f0, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiDeletePfnList+1bd )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 21 21:32:40.230 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:48.119
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80011bf890, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+339d6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  WUDFHost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 20 19:20:59.120 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:51:10.008
BugCheck 1A, {41289, 7feff865001, fb0, 7feff864c05}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4a89 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41289
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 20 18:28:49.243 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:39.006
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002eca8b0, fffff880035f2f90, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCaptureProtectionFromProto+1c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocol
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 20 04:38:27.902 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:13.009
BugCheck 1A, {403, fffff68000026208, aa40000033520025, fffff6800001de92}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+31f72 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_403
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 20 04:36:37.503 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:50.610
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa800056bb90, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+339d6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  SteamService.e
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 19 21:16:23.614 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:06.721
BugCheck 1A, {61940, 7feff734000, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1fda3 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_61940
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 19 21:14:40.268 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:08.375
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 3cb, 3cd00000396}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+297b1 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 18 22:38:09.598 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:11.565
BugCheck 1A, {41201, fffff68000019108, 81300000115b4867, fffffa8004c70440}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+13bf2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41201
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 18 20:07:05.719 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:56.810
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 6efc, 6f720000d5f8}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29fd7 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 17 23:21:33.288 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:04.227
BugCheck 19, {22, fffff8a003c9d000, 1, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+7338 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_22
PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstall
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 16 06:51:48.078 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:08.169
BugCheck A, {109000000, 2, 1, fffff80002eba86e}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!GreDeleteSemaphore+24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 16 06:50:00.482 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:43.573
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002ec18b0, fffff88005be6ef0, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCaptureProtectionFromProto+1c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 16 00:34:52.910 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:47.002
BugCheck A, {fffffa8022ad10a8, 2, 1, fffff80002f46a57}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReleaseConfirmedPageFileSpace+87 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Jan 15 21:22:00.169 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:59.260
BugCheck 1A, {41284, 1bc5001, 7b0, fffff70001080000}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4ac3 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Jan 15 21:20:17.442 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:43.533
BugCheck 1A, {41284, 2bb3001, 0, fffff70001080000}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!SURFACE::bDeleteSurface+3c8 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
PROCESS_NAME:  LCDMon.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 14 18:58:36.190 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:43.282
BugCheck 4E, {99, 1909f, 3, 18dbd}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
PROCESS_NAME:  CCC.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 13 17:04:21.147 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:16.239
BugCheck A, {7ff, 2, 1, fffff80002ed35e3}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!SeAccessCheckWithHint+353 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 21:42:43.986 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:48.077
BugCheck 4E, {99, f791, 2, 566a0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 18:04:11.356 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:07.447
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80005b6b90, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33a98 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  userinit.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 06:50:39.776 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:09.883
BugCheck 1A, {403, fffff6800004e208, c300000011c14867, fffff6800004e182}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+31f72 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_403
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 18:55:13.907 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:55.014
BugCheck 4E, {99, 113ed, 2, 110bc}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe


by jcgriff2.[/font]
```


----------



## Sorryboss (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - memory_management*

It was due to me getting a new graphics card, and installing the drivers off the disk that came with it - thats where my BSOD problem started. I got the graphics card because i thought my old one was causing my PC to crash, but that was caused by my PSU so i wasted $200 there lol

Thanks for quick reply mate, i'll edit this post when i've done what you said

edit - what is it im ment to be downloading from here? Sorry, the link has just confused me, i'm not sure which piece of hardware i have is by ASUS :/ (Sorry, i'm not so good with the side of computers that doesnt involve gaming =p)


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - memory_management*

Go to the Asus Support website: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx
Enter your motherboard info and then your OS info to get to the downloads page.
Click on the Utilities selection and download the ATK0110 ACPI Utility.
If it's not there, then download either the PCProbe Utility or the AISuite Utility.

You install the ATK0110 Utility by navigating to the appropriate folder (64 or 32 bit) and double clicking on the AsAcpiIns.exe file.


----------



## Sorryboss (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - memory_management*

Thanks Usasma, did what you said - when i double clicked the file you specified command prompt flashed up for a second then went away, and it finished installing - that normal or should i do something else? Haha

Thanks for your help though <3


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD - memory_management*

The screen you saw "flash" was the cmd/DOS screen when the EXE file kicked off. That is OK.

If the installation completed successfully, then wait and see if BSODs persist.

You can check the timestamp on the ASACPI.sys driver - it should be in \windows\system32\drivers

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Sorryboss (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - memory_management*

Thanks guys, it appears to have worked...for now


----------

